# CSV Application



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Can one apply for CSV in VFS Bangalore? Or should go to Mumbai/Delhi?

Thanks


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

araichur said:


> Can one apply for CSV in VFS Bangalore? Or should go to Mumbai/Delhi?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply at VFS Bangalore.
Infact, you can go to any of the listed VFS centre for SA on the VFS website.
I am told you should just pick the nearest one to avoid unnecessary questions.

Good luck.


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you


----------

